# Low water



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Man this North end of the big O is low.I stopped by Pike Island on my way home tonight to scope out the catfish bite and the water is as low as I've ever saw it at 12.55'
By standards I guess it's not that low since normal is around 13' for this pool but I don't know if I can ever remember it staying this low for such a long period of time.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

35 bridge colatse is a horable event. i think it will effect the flow of the river. i think they will be holding back water.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope they hold it back till it reaches 40 + ft,I don't like going accross bridges anymore


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

How about going under them in a boat, I'll be looking up at them all the time now, we have a tournament in Henderson in a few weeks and they are working on that set of bridges, looks like bumper to bumper across those bridges, makes you wonder, but I'll be thinking of that tragedy while I cross or go under them from now on, wouldn't be surprised to find a fisherman under all that mess considering how close the tailwaters are to the bridge..............Doc


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

do'a thinkthat'al stop barge traffic? will the corp of eng. hold water back. any ideas.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it will stop the traffic on the Mississippi but only in that area, as they have cut back the gates on that dam to help divers in the water, just saw on the news that the state Ohio has 187 of those type of bridges that the corps wants to get inspected pronto just to make sure there OK...........Doc


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

hop'in and praying that don't happin again' good luck in ur next tourament.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

This post went from:



Champion188 Elite said:


> Man this North end of the big O is low.I stopped by Pike Island on my way home tonight to scope out the catfish bite and the water is as low as I've ever saw it at 12.55'
> By standards I guess it's not that low since normal is around 13' for this pool but I don't know if I can ever remember it staying this low for such a long period of time.


To:



boonecreek said:


> 35 bridge colatse is a horable event. i think it will effect the flow of the river. i think they will be holding back water.


Sure it's a horrible event, but this has nothing to do with the Pike Island on the Ohio River, which is what the original poster is talking about.

Not sure if you guys knew that...being in the Ohio River Fishing Reports forum and all...not the Mississippi...yeah.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread..............Doc


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry man; i was thinking the corp would hold water, which in return would raise the water at pike island. it sounds like a cool place to fish. is it close to what i have no idea


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't worry about the hi-jacking. It's not like the fish are biting................we need something to talk about.
That is a funny feeling now fishing under bridges,never really thought about it to much.I fish bridge pilings alot so I guess I'll keep an eye to the sky.


----------

